# Ball / Medford Mustard Label on Red Book #220-5



## Owen (Dec 28, 2014)

Been a while since I have contributed, so I thought I might toss up a few picks of this jar.  Nothing rare, but I do like the label.  Medford Brands was the precursor of what today we know as "French's Mustard as can be seen in the company name at the bottom of the label.  This example also has some wrinkles along the mold lines on each side. [attachment=Must1.jpg][attachment=Must.jpg][attachment=Must2.jpg]


----------



## Owen (Dec 28, 2014)

More...[attachment=Must5.jpg][attachment=Must3.jpg][attachment=Must4.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice label on that. If I remember the Medford brand was a different style hotter brown mustard though. It wasn't as popular as the Yellow Cream Salad they are most famous for. The jar may have been used for a trial run before the embossed 14 oz.jars were made or maybe there was a shortage.


----------



## coreya (Dec 29, 2014)

Thats a great jar and a little piece of history!!


----------

